# Brawl anyone?



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Name: Rogar
FC: 0302-8964-1232

Anyone?


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not to late am I?


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Sj


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, added you Pizza.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok jag ska bara


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

"/

Ok, men d


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2009)

Jag kan k


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

ok


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

har du addat mig ens? :O


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

ah swedish..


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

lol, do you want to brawl JJ?


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

I would but im so addicted to my psp right now


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Plox?
Borrowed SSBB from a friend so i need to try my newly found skillz on ppl xD


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

hmm maybe l8ter.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

kk


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2009)

Okej nu kan jag k


----------



## Kiley (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure,I have nothing else to do.
Let me go get my Friend Code.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

ok


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Det var inget...


----------



## Kiley (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok it took me 5 minutes to find it, Kiley  2535-7340-7700


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

OFFTOPIC: Is ur name rogar or ryan?


----------



## Kiley (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> OFFTOPIC: Is ur name rogar or ryan?


His names Rogar.

@-Ryan-add me I added you


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll give you my FC later.

Rules.
-Try not to use Meta Knight*cheapie*
-Items?
-Kirby/King Deedee(or what ever.) Do not swallow me then walk off spit me out and fly up!


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm. I wonder why his user is ryan then


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Because i always liked the name Ryan.
Thinking of asking storm to chnage it to -Rogar- or something...


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Added you Kiley.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> I'll give you my FC later.
> 
> Rules.
> -Try not to use Meta Knight*cheapie*
> ...


Ok than.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2009)

Why did you quit?


----------



## Kiley (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok,It wont let me "join game".


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Because i wanted to have a three man/four man brawl so i added Kiley.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll make a room now m'kay?


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's his spy name. Gasp.

ROGAR! My friend code is- 0431-6933-1880 Name is Liv.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Made new room gaiz.


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Join!


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Who's Yokie


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Kiley you little cheapskate! No Meta Knight!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

am i late S=


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

No bby ;3
We can brawl if you want to <33


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

k
my fc is herrreee: http://backloggery.com/xeladude


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Can't find it.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2009)

That was fun!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

Hover over the globe where Brawl is,


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess I'll Brawl too.
I think my info is on the side.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Not when my mom called me to do stuff xP
You just killed me all the time xD


----------



## Kiley (Sep 13, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Can't find it.


Hover over the earth next to "Brawl".

and I'll join.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Pssh, doesn't work xela >.>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

orly?
how so?


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Nvm, it worked.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

kk.
ima get off wii-net.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2009)

So, am I playing or what?


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Starting a Room for Multi Man Brawl. Any takers? Info already posted I'm gonna add you alecks.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes Travis, you can join.
Everybody hold on, im gonna play multiman brawl with Liv first. (ACW)


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Starting a Room for Multi Man Brawl. Any takers? Info already posted I'm gonna add you alecks.


Added you and Rogar


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, me start room now xD


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Can I join?


----------



## Liv (Sep 13, 2009)

Joining Brawl.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Thx for playing with me everyone 

Sry Travis that i didn't play with you...


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Thx for playing with me everyone
> 
> Sry Travis that i didn't play with you...


You did actually.
I was Aaron.


----------



## Kiley (Sep 13, 2009)

Aw I was gonna join,I just got out of the shower.
But maybe some other time.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone care to brawl with a marth and falcon player


----------

